# Primordial Performance 72hr Summer Sale! --- Save up to 33% ---



## Primordial (Jun 24, 2011)

*Primordial Performance Summer Sale!*


​


*Primordial Member,*

*We are proud to announce our 72hr Summer Sale starting now at PrimordialPerformance.com!*


*Up to 33% off Everything -- Including the hot new AndroSeries products!*​ 
*Free Fedex Ground Shipping for orders over $200!*
-- Or up to 80% off express or international rates --​
*Best Price Guarantee!​*-- Find a cheaper price and we will beat it --​
*100% Satisfaction Guarantee​*-- Dont love our products? Return it for a full refund or a replacement product --​


Check out all these amazing deals....

*AndroHard*



*AndroHard* will solidify your muscles, reduce bloat and ramp up strength and aggression. AndroHard contains an all natural steroid 100% non-toxic to the body. AndroHard can even reverse gyno from prior cycles. Stack with AndroLean for a stronger recomposition effect.
_Originally $129.95_, *Now only $87.06!*​ 

*AndroLean*



*AndroLean* ramps up thermogenic activity and protects muscle from breaking down during a low calorie diet. Move your weight loss towards FAT rather than MUSCLE! Reach new levels of leanness with AndroLean!
_Originally $79.95_, *Now only $53.77!*​ 

*AndroMass*



The greatest steroid product of the decade! *AndroMass* is equivalent to 428mg/week of injectable testosterone. AndroMass contains safe, naturally occurring steroids that increase nitrogen retention and muscle growth. Grow up to 15lbs of mass in 48 days on AndroMass with NO liver toxic effects.
_Originally $199.95_, *Now only $133.97!*​ 


*Testosterone Conversion Factor-1*



*TCF-1* is here and is one of the fastest acting, and most effective natural testosterone boosters available. Boost natural testosterone levels 42% in as little as 12 days -- Perfect for after your AndroSeries cycle to regain natural testosterone production.
_Originally $29.95_, *Now only $20.06!*​ 


*Phyto-Testosterone*



Build muscle and burn fat without shutting down natural testosterone production with *Phyto-Testosterone* -- the safe and legal steroid alternative! Perfect stack with TCF-1 and IBCAA's for the natural muscle building combo.
_Originally $49.95_, *Now only $33.47!*​


*Maximum Absorbed Protein*



Break through walls, recover faster than ever before and enhance muscle growth during exercise with *MAP* -- The number #1 fast acting protein beverage. 
_Originally $29.95_, *Now only $25.48!*​ 


*ArginoCarn*



*ArginoCarn* enhances the brain-to-muscle connection for more strength and recovery from intense exercise. Ramps up the cellular use of fatty acids for energy for enhanced fat loss.  
_Originally $19.95_, *Now only $16.95!*​ 


*Liver Juice*


 
*Liver Juice* promotes liver cleansing, rejuvenation and repair. This is the #1 liver protection formula for methylated oral steroids like superdrol, epistane, phera, bolasterone and many others. Don't run another methylated cycle without it.
_Originally $19.95_, *Now only $16.95!*​ 


*PreMax*



Break through walls, recover faster than ever before and enhance muscle growth during exercise with *PreMax* -- The number #1 stimulant free performance beverage. 
_Originally $49.95_, *Now only $42.45!*​ 


*Sustain Alpha Liqua-Vade*



Oral *Sustain Alpha with Liqua-Vade technology* is here and up to 3x more effective than previous topical versions. Boost natural testosterone levels, get rock hard erections and bigger ejaculation loads with the new Sustain Alpha Liqua-Vade.
_Originally $49.95_, *Now only $37.46!*​ 


*Sustain Alpha*



Boost natural testosterone levels, get rock hard erections and bigger ejaculation loads with the topical time released *Sustain Alpha*!
_Originally $49.95_, *Now only $37.46!*​ 


*Dermatherm Target*



Burn fat off and reveal rock hard abs with the spot specific fat burner *DermaTherm Target*!
_Originally $39.95_, *Now only $29.96!*​


*Toco-8*



Promote hair growth, lower bad cholesterol, and help clean out the arteries with *Toco-8*!
_Originally $29.95_, *Now only $20.06!*​ 


*EndoAmp Max*



Block cortisol levels, boost growth hormone (GH) and increase testosterone production with *EndoAmp Max*!
_Originally $52.95_, *Now only $39.71!*​ 


*CLA*



Support lean muscle while reducing body fat with *CLA*!
_Originally $8.95_, *Now only $7.60!*​ 


*Slumber Stack*



Relieve stress and promote REM sleep with this hangover free 100% organic *Slumber Stack*!
_Originally $19.95_, *Now only $16.96!*​ 


*Green Tea*



Catalyze fat loss and suppress appetite with 100% pesticide free organic compliant *Green Tea*!
_Originally $11.95_, *Now only $8.96!*​ 


*IBCAA*



Promote fat loss and increase lean muscle growth with *IBCAA???s* -- Known as the most critical amino acids for skeletal muscle growth.
100g - _Originally $6.99_, *Now only $5.94!*
250g - _Originally $17.95_, *Now only $15.26!*
1000g - _Originally $52.95_, *Now only $45.00!*​ 


*Beta-Alanine*



Improve body composition and allow muscles to work longer and harder with *Beta-Alanine*!
100g - _Originally $9.95_, *Now only $8.45!*
300g - _Originally $14.95_, *Now only $12.71!*
1000g - _Originally $39.95_, *Now only $33.96!*​ 


*Creapure Creatine*



*Creapure Creatine* is the purest, safest, and most effective creatine in the world.  Great for supporting muscle growth; enhancing muscular strength, power, and size!
75g - _Originally $3.39_, *Now only $2.88!*
300g - _Originally $9.95_, *Now only $8.45!*
1000g - _Originally $16.95_, *Now only $14.40!*​ 


*Organic Vitaberry*



*Organic Vitaberry* is a 100% organic freeze-dried anti-oxidant blend that is low in sugar, contains no artificial sweeteners, and is great for flavoring supplement powder drinks! The perfect summer beverage for all your bodybuilding powders!
_Originally $42.95_, *Now only $36.50!*​ 


*Topical Solution*



Use our *Topical Solution* to customize your own topical cream with any focus you desire!
_Originally $19.95_, *Now only $16.95!*​ 


*Sweet Serum*



Our *Sweet Serum* is a natural low sugar sweetener ideal for low sugar and/or low carb diets!
_Originally $15.95_, *Now only $13.55!*​


*Testosterone Recovery Stack*



The *Testosterone Recovery Stack* is a legal and natural Post Cycle Therapy designed for maximal natural testosterone stimulation! Must have after your AndroSeries or steroid cycle.
_Originally $116.95_, *Now only $87.71!*​ 


*Fat Loss Stack*



Shred fat and maintain lean muscle with the *Fat Loss Stack*! Perfect to stack with AndroHard or AndroLean.
_Originally $74.95_, *Now only $56.21!*​ 


*Ultimate Pre-Workout Stacker*



The *Ultimate Pre-Workout Stacker* provides the best mix of pre-workout ingredients in clinically effective doses for improving recovery and muscular endurance while enhancing lifting power and strength!
_Originally $63.95_, *now only $54.36!*​ 


*Blender Bottle*



Our *Blender Bottle* is easy to use and can flawlessly mix the thickest and hardest to mix powders!
_Originally $5.95_, *now only $4.46!*​ 




*Eric Potratz*
_President & Founder_


*Questions?*
Phone - 1-503-841-6715
Email - info@primordialperformance.com
Live Chat - Primordial Performance Live Support


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 24, 2011)

Time to stock up


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 24, 2011)

Great price on the Premax and that is the cheapest ive seen Andromass


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 25, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Great price on the Premax and that is the cheapest ive seen Andromass



x2 on the Andromass


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 26, 2011)

Only 44 views!!!


----------



## ryansm (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm all over the MAP, love the stuff


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ryansm (Jun 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Bump



Site wide PM's went out, sale ends soon guys get in on this!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 28, 2011)

lmao


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 28, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> lmao



I find it funny myself


----------



## ryansm (Jun 29, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I find it funny myself



Gotta love it


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 29, 2011)

The end is nearing...


----------



## Rodja (Jun 30, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> The end is nearing...



...but not until the 4th.  PP has decided to extend our sale through the holiday weekend to give everyone a chance to take advantage of this great Summer sale.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 30, 2011)

Rodja said:


> ...but not until the 4th.  PP has decided to extend our sale through the holiday weekend to give everyone a chance to take advantage of this great Summer sale.



Good news


----------



## Rodja (Jul 4, 2011)

Last day to take advantage of our Summer sale.  Time is running out to stock up...


----------



## ryansm (Jul 4, 2011)

We will not be having a sale like this again anytime soon, so today is your last chance guys!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 5, 2011)

ryansm said:


> We will not be having a sale like this again anytime soon, so today is your last chance guys!


Sales over, however you can still hit up a rep for a discount!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 7, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Sales over, however you can still hit up a rep for a discount!



 Seriously Reps have nice discounts PM us!!


----------



## caaraa (Jul 8, 2011)

very good,thanks.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 8, 2011)

caaraa said:


> very good,thanks.



LOL, random pic.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 9, 2011)

Our discounts might even be better than what this sale was offering... so seriously PM us RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 10, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Our discounts might even be better than what this sale was offering... so seriously PM us RIGHT NOW!!!


 Prices pertaining to the Androseries and those interested in logging, we definatly have the capability to match or beat the sale. Pm us to get your code!


----------



## ryansm (Jul 27, 2011)

Just an FYI, for those who missed this sale and anyone else, we will be having a very big sale coming soon!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 27, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Just an FYI, for those who missed this sale and anyone else, we will be having a very big sale coming soon!



Will be the best deal so far on the AndroSeries.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 28, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Will be the best deal so far on the AndroSeries.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


>



Expect this to coincide with AndroHard coming back in stock.


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 29, 2011)

The timing of this sale couldnt come any sooner. There are so many guys that need to stock up and or complete their current cycle.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 31, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> The timing of this sale couldnt come any sooner. There are so many guys that need to stock up and or complete their current cycle.



Almost here


----------



## Ocelot (Aug 1, 2011)

I need some more topical Sustain!


----------



## ryansm (Aug 2, 2011)

Ocelot said:


> I need some more topical Sustain!



It's in stock Sustain Alpha - supports male vitality, libido, and erectile function

NV I see you are waiting on the sale


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 2, 2011)

Ocelot said:


> I need some more topical Sustain!



I wish we had a bit more leeway in giving out discounts, I'd hit everyone up for a sustain discount.  It's too good for people not to try at least once, ESPECIALLY the topical!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 3, 2011)

Back in stock on the 5th!!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 3, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Back in stock on the 5th!!!



Not a day too soon either, seems this release has a bunch of guys waiting.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 4, 2011)

x2.  A ton of guys PMing on when it'll be back in stock!


----------

